# Naval Mess Dress - NCM female



## fembot (20 Apr 2012)

Could I wear my specialist badge and medals in miniature on a no 1's jacket for a JRs mess dinner? With a tuxedo shirt and the female 'neck-tab'?


----------



## aesop081 (20 Apr 2012)

Miniatures do not go on a DEU jacket, even for a mess dinner. Only on a mess kit (2s).


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2012)

fembot said:
			
		

> Could I wear my specialist badge and medals in miniature on a no 1's jacket for a JRs mess dinner? With a tuxedo shirt and the female 'neck-tab'?



Aviator has it correct.

You can wear your tuxedo shirt and neck tab with your tunic.

Ribbons and regular size medals specialist badges and no nametag (that last one could differ for RCN pers --- it's been a while since I last was in the regs to check Naval female specs). Wear it, then if it's not required, you can simply take it off. Better than not having it on and finding out it should be. 



Edited to correct my idiocy. Thanks CdnAviator!


----------



## aesop081 (20 Apr 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And regular size medals



I thought is was ribbons only when using the DEU as mess dress.


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I thought is was ribbons only when using the DEU as mess dress.



You're right ... I even said that. Do not know why that turned into "medals". 

Must be my early on-set Oldstimers disease.  :blotto:

(It has nothing to do with the rye - it being Friday and all)


----------



## fembot (20 Apr 2012)

That's what I figured, glad I asked. Thanks guys for your replies!


----------

